# Calculating a simple offset vs. a rolling offset



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

In this sample, i'm confused as to how he find 24" for the Opposite? 



How did he find 24" for the triangle? I wish this book explained it better










This is the next page, I still don't get it











For the first problem, Offset 37" and NPS 2". Find cut length

I can't find it for the life of me because I don't know how to calculate the hypotenuse properly. 

Hypotenuse = Csc θ x Opposite
OR Hypotenuse = sec θ x Adjacent

How do you find the opposite side in the small triangle from the centerline triangle? Like on the first page, the opposite and adjacent sides were both 24". How was he able to calculate this? 


So for instance, Offset 37" and NPS 2", how would I find the Hypotenuse when no sides are given? I need to hypotenuse/the Run to be able to calculate the cut length with the formula

Run - 2(T.O) - 2 gaps = cut length

Please help me someone I am studying to get NCCER certified and this is hard


----------



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

I tried solving one of the problems.

Offset: 63"

NPS: 14"

Find the cut lengths for these 45 offsets (the welder's gap is 3/32)

I keep getting stuck, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

needfittinghelp said:


> I tried solving one of the problems.
> 
> Offset: 63"
> 
> ...


all the answers are in the intro section..............try there......


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Your making it way too complicated!*



needfittinghelp;
First pipe size does not matter said:


> = 89.08 - 2-1/4 = 86.83 [the length of your cut piece.


----------



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> needfittinghelp;
> First pipe size does not matter said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You're over thinking this man.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Way over thinking it. Forget about it for a while. Then take it up again. You'll have a "lightbulb" moment.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

needfittinghelp said:


> In this sample, i'm confused


Of course you're confused, you don't read/comprehend. You don't pay attention when a plumbing forum asks you for an introduction before you post. Post an intro and be an active member.


----------



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

Flyout95 said:


> You're over thinking this man.





Toli said:


> Way over thinking it. Forget about it for a while. Then take it up again. You'll have a "lightbulb" moment.


I'm sorry fellas, but I did the math here and I don't understand where I over thinked this, please highlight what I did wrong.  Also, I take my NCCER test in the next 2 weeks, so I don't have time to wait as I have to study to get certified. Thank you so much. 



Debo22 said:


> Of course you're confused, you don't read/comprehend. You don't pay attention when a plumbing forum asks you for an introduction before you post. Post an intro and be an active member.


I have read the older threads and they didn't help me at all which is why I am posting this one. I really need help

Please highlight what I did wrong, I attached my work that I did and I don't understand why my answer is different from the books answer

FIND THE CUTLENGTH FOR A 45 when the offset is 37" and the NPS is 2".

The answer in the book says 4'1 and 5/8 of an inch, my answer I got was 3.841 foot , what did I do wrong


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

needfittinghelp said:


> In this sample, i'm confused as to how he find 24" for the Opposite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should help you, here's the link http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> This should help you, here's the link http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


This is my intro thread, and you ignored my last post

I have read the older threads and they didn't help me at all which is why I am posting this one. I really need help

Please highlight what I did wrong, I attached my work that I did and I don't understand why my answer is different from the books answer

FIND THE CUTLENGTH FOR A 45 when the offset is 37" and the NPS is 2".

The answer in the book says 4'1 and 5/8 of an inch, my answer I got was 3.841 foot , what did I do wrong


----------



## needfittinghelp (Sep 15, 2016)

needfittinghelp said:


> This is my intro thread, and you ignored my last post
> 
> I have read the older threads and they didn't help me at all which is why I am posting this one. I really need help
> 
> ...


I look at it hard, did I accidently take off 2.5 inches too much? Should I not take off 2.5 inches twice?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

needfittinghelp said:


> this is my intro thread, and you ignored my last post
> 
> i have read the older threads and they didn't help me at all which is why i am posting this one. I really need help
> 
> ...


this is not your intro thread. Create a different thread specifically dedicated to tell us who you are and what type of plumbing you do and if your licensed or not or in an apprenticeship program. Read the rules as debo posted


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

needfittinghelp said:


> This is my intro thread, and you ignored my last post
> 
> I have read the older threads and they didn't help me at all which is why I am posting this one. I really need help
> 
> ...


no its not your intro thread, since you have problems comprehending simple forum rules of an intro to let everyone know who you are and not just a hack..its a wonder if you will figure out your math question..


----------

